# Any Carpet On-Road in Columbus, OH?



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

I will be spending time in Columbus, OH on various weekends between now and the end of the year. Does anyone know of a carpet on-road track in or around Columbus??


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Check out www.corcar.com and go to the forum under electric discussion. THeres talk of a future hobbyshop/carpet race track there that will be permanent.

Ray


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

There is one track/hobby shop planning on being operational by November 1st.
Platnium Hobbies and Raceway. 
http://www.platinumhobbies.com/FORUM
The website doesn't have much yet, other than the forum link...

Then there is a local top racer who has alluded to a 2nd track
possibly being put together in Scarborough Mall off of Brice Road
and I70. 
Platinum intends to setup shop the other side of Brice Road;
about a mile from this mall.

We'll see, as time will tell for certain what happens.

www.corcar.com forums would be the place to keep tabs as well 
as Platinum's website/forums...

RAFster


----------

